# Kopieren mit C++



## Squeery (29. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich brauche ein Programm das einfach dateien hin und her kopiert unter Linux.
Das ganze muss in C++ geschrieben sein.
Da ich das Gegenstück auch unter Windows brauche, habe ich da einfach die Windows.h benutzt, da es da einen Kopierbefehl gibt.

Weiss jemand ob es solch einen Befehl auch für die Linux-Variante gibt?
Ich werde ja kaum die Windows.h unter Linux einbinden können.
Das Programm soll so kurz wie möglich sein, daher die Frage nach einem Kopierbefehl

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Nexus2kSwiss (30. Juni 2005)

schon mal mit cp probiert ? (man cp)


----------



## Squeery (30. Juni 2005)

Das muss ein C++-Programm sein.
Da kann ich doch nicht einfach Linux-Befehle einbauen, oder?


----------



## Nexus2kSwiss (30. Juni 2005)

hmmm... warum ein C++ Programm schreiben wenns auch einfach geht ? ^^ zudem was hat C++ unter Linux verloren


----------



## Squeery (30. Juni 2005)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, das ist aber ein Teil zu einer Hausaufgabe.
Da komme ich nicht drum herum und weiss so gar nicht wie ich das machen soll.
Dummerweise muss ich das morgen abgeben


----------

